# Coverking Leatherette Cruze seat covers



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

I am looking at these covers for my 2012 Cruze LT with the red/black interior. Do any members have experience with these seat covers on the cruze or any past vehicles?
How was the quality, the fit and do they look close to OEM leather (looking stock or bulky)

How hard was the installation and how well do they wear?

I bought cloth covers a couple months ago and they are trash by now. Id like to buy a quality set

Any other recommendations other then coverking is there are better for the price? 

What is the cheapest place to buy these covers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Are these skin replacements, or covers? I did some research and it looked to be about $500.00 for the whole car, and for about $800.00 you can go with real leather from Katzkin which I have installed on an older car and they held up great. On a side note, does your rear seat have the center cup holder, cause if you dont I know of a leather set being sold for $400.00.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

These are custom fit seat covers. How much was the labor to install the leather?

My car has the fold rear down center cup holder.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I installed the leather myself, the tool was about $10.00 and it is basically a pair of pliers and a staple. It was about 4 hours of work including taking the seats out of the car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool...................


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

APCruze said:


> I installed the leather myself, the tool was about $10.00 and it is basically a pair of pliers and a staple. It was about 4 hours of work including taking the seats out of the car.


How much experience do you have with upholstery? Also which vehicle did you do this to?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

At the time the only history I had was knowing how to sew. I had never done any work on upholstry and found it to be very simple. Except pulling the upholstry over the seat was a strugle cause it fits tights. It was a 2002 Ford Focus SE that I did years back.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Dieselard said:


> I am looking at these covers for my 2012 Cruze LT with the red/black interior. Do any members have experience with these seat covers on the cruze or any past vehicles?
> How was the quality, the fit and do they look close to OEM leather (looking stock or bulky)
> 
> How hard was the installation and how well do they wear?
> ...


CalTrend® - Chevy Cruze 2012 NeoSupreme Custom Seat Covers

Caltrend seat covers (also red-black) are made of the similar materials as the ones by Coverking. The difference is that Coverking has a brighter red, and Caltrend has a 2-Year Manufacturer Warranty.
I would choose Caltrend.


----------

